# What do you ask or do when looking for a milker



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

So ive never milked a goat before total newbie at this. Ive put adds out asking for a adult or baby from milking lines. If an adult i would like for her to be used to hand milking. Since i got burned on my last goat i got i want to due everything right.
Anyway i got an email about a 2 yr old Mini Mancha doe that is reg UTD on shots and very sweet. And is bred for her second freshening and was hand milked and had twins last yr. The person that has her bought out a herd Nigerian Dwarfs and she was part of the package deal and does not want her. So is there anything i should ask or look at before i buy her? Is it wrong for me to have her tested for pregnancy? I don't know how much it cost so i don't know if he would be willing. Or is this something i should pay for? If she is used to hand milking should i be able to touch her udder with out kicking right know? She is has been dried off. But i want to be sure what her temperament is like.

Opps sorry i thought i posted this in Dairy Diaries so if this needs to be moved go ahead.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: What yo ask or due when looking for a milker*

Yes, I would expect her to be (fairly) calm if you touched the udder...although since she isn't in milk she might be a bit more jittery about it..... I think you should definitely look at her before you buy... is she Cl/CAE negative? If they don't have the tests for that I would probably test... as far as the preg test I'd think you would probably be the one that should pay for it since you are the one that wants it done....
Make sure she looks healthy ask about worming (this is more just so you know if you bought her when and how to worm her...)
make sure you get the papers if she is registered..... 
M.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: What yo ask or due when looking for a milker*

As already said-Make sure she is healthy and is CL/CAE neg. Also ask the owner if she was wormed recently and with what.
Make sure doesn't have problems with her feet/hooves her jaw or anything else that could be ailing her...just make sure she is healthy and active.

I also like to see udder pics when the doe was in milk. A good breeder should show you such things without you having to ask.
I check teats to make sure they are clean and no lumps. I had an issue when buying Boer goats (I know different than dairy) as all the hair and it being dark I thought I saw clean teats...turned out one was a fish teat. So look and feel.
Also you didn't mention if she had horns or not? I thought I didn't care much about that when I started getting goats. I bought a sweet goat that turned out to be a bully to other goats. NO horns is the best way to go.

Some goats will be jittery and the first of the milking season. They catch on though.
I find that if its a doe you really like it doesn't matter if it has never been milk in its life or is not milk stand trained.
For a good goat I don't mind training them to be milked my way at my time (with their feet tied).

Ask if she has had BOSE or CD/T shots or has ever had a vet call on any given issue with her.
Ask what she produced and what her dam produced. BE NOSY! Ask as many questions as you see fit...just so that you don't regret it later.

As far as a preg test that would have to be your bill. It costs money, time, and equipment(needles,syringes etc).
I have never blood tested, I have just gone by pooch and whether they come in heat or not.
Ask what would happen if she comes in heat...maybe they would have a free buck service?
If you buy a doe that's preg and turns out not to be it is there responsibility to re-breed your doe.
Of course if they just say they have no idea if she is bred then it might cost you.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright i will email and ask him. I dont think he will know alot as he just got her. And i dont know if he could offer a pic of her udder when she was in milk. When i asked he says he can almost say for sure she is bred and due this spring. I will be looking at her pooch and see if i can tell if she is bred or not. She is polled so no horns, i have horned goats now and want to start debudding babies or get polled goats.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If you are looking for milk. Look at udder shots of the doe and her dam and sires dam. Production records. Genetics if there are no photos. Put her on a stand; how does she act? Is she calm let you touch her walk around her? Hope you find a good one. Oh and tested for sure!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks I'm passing on the mancha doe he did not know all the info. But i might have found my milker at home. Daisy has a great personally up on the stand. Not sure if she is the one her teats point way far forward but maybe i can learn on her.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If it is for your consumption and not for show then it doesn't matter which way her teats point as long as she is easy to milk.


----------

